#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Does advertisements give an impact on our state of mind?

## Arthi

In our daily basis wherever we turn around first thing that visible on eyes is advertisement boards.The attractive photos , captions and offers makes us to buy the product even thats not necessary for us. When I was in child I am little short so daily I saw this complan milk powder advertisement on television and I make a fuss my mother to buy that one. Morning daily I drank it and check my height whether i grew up or not? What I mean here is everyone did these crazy stuffs in our childhood but those advertisements also make people crazy. 
Most of the advertisements not only describe the purpose of the product they elaborate that without the product we couldnt live. Advertising is not a bad thing but those advertisements should make sense and its should be realistic.

----------


## Dhiya

I want to share about the Indulekah Hair Oil. My friend has short hair. That's why she attracted from the advertisement of Indulekha Hair Oil. She monthly check her hair's long whether it grew up or not? There is no more extension in her hair. But, she believes that. How many of you tried like my girl?

----------


## Arthi

> I want to share about the Indulekah Hair Oil. My friend has short hair. That's why she attracted from the advertisement of Indulekha Hair Oil. She monthly check her hair's long whether it grew up or not? There is no more extension in her hair. But, she believes that. How many of you tried like my girl?


yeah another one is Ervamatin, they advertise a lot people also buy those products but within one or two years people aware about the product and product became failure. Reason for the failure they create more expectations but they fail to fulfill it.

----------


## Beacon

> want to share about the Indulekah Hair Oil.





> yeah another one is Ervamatin


So basically, you two are losing hair ( you had it already?) and want to get it back right ? Instead of wasting for such oil's why can't you just go with artificial hair implant ? It's cheap and permanent though  :lol:

----------


## Dhiya

> yeah another one is Ervamatin


 But, Ervamatin is workable, My one of the friend don't have any hair in his head. That oil is worked for him. He has a very beautiful hair now.
Nope, I like short hair. The damn lie of mine. :Frown:  I wrote a blog about artificial hair extension. Here, It's for you guys. *Artificial Hair Extension*.

----------


## Arthi

> So basically, you two are losing hair ( you had it already?) and want to get it back right ? Instead of wasting for such oil's why can't you just go with artificial hair implant ? It's cheap and permanent though


I dont have any problem with my hair😝. But the people who get loss their they feel stressed so the products use their weekness to improve their business.

----------


## Arthi

> But, Ervamatin is workable, My one of the friend don't have any hair in his head. That oil is worked for him. He has a very beautiful hair now.
> Nope, I like short hair. The damn lie of mine. I wrote a blog about artificial hair extension. Here, It's for you guys. *Artificial Hair Extension*.


Ohh goodness! Eravamatin saved your friends life, convey my wishes to him. 
Your article is very useful thank you for sharing.

----------


## Ritika

I have done that too. Most of the advertisements encourage us to buy more product which is unnecessary and useless.

----------


## Ritika

I tried Indulekha. But i never measure my hair and it's density. Because as soon as i Bought it i realized it won't work :Wink:

----------


## Shana

> In our daily basis wherever we turn around first thing that visible on eyes is advertisement boards.The attractive photos , captions and offers makes us to buy the product even that’s not necessary for us. When I was in child I am little short so daily I saw this complan milk powder advertisement on television and I make a fuss my mother to buy that one. Morning daily I drank it and check my height whether i grew up or not? What I mean here is everyone did these crazy stuffs in our childhood but those advertisements also make people crazy. 
> Most of the advertisements not only describe the purpose of the product they elaborate that without the product we couldn’t live. Advertising is not a bad thing but those advertisements should make sense and it’s should be realistic.


Advertisements never make sense. They are basically created to attract customers and it looks like everyone of us is a victim here. These hair products, jewels, facial creams, beverages etc , are just like anything else in the market, they're Average! 
These advertisements make them exaggerate their normalcy and make them look extraordinary and while taking away our money.

I had the same experience with Complan, coz when I was in Gr.7 or 8, I was pretty much short. I insisted on buying it so that I would grow taller. And the same goes for Horlicks for intelligence.
Now thinking about it, starting from my tooth paste to the brand of sandals I wear, everything is overpaid and over-rated. We switch from one average stuff to another seeking a change, which happens hardly. 
And the hair oils, don'r even start on it. But now I've given up on switching and settled for simple coconut oil. Not a difference. but saved a hella lot of money.

----------


## Arthi

> Advertisements never make sense. They are basically created to attract customers and it looks like everyone of us is a victim here. These hair products, jewels, facial creams, beverages etc , are just like anything else in the market, they're Average! 
> These advertisements make them exaggerate their normalcy and make them look extraordinary and while taking away our money.
> 
> I had the same experience with Complan, coz when I was in Gr.7 or 8, I was pretty much short. I insisted on buying it so that I would grow taller. And the same goes for Horlicks for intelligence.
> Now thinking about it, starting from my tooth paste to the brand of sandals I wear, everything is overpaid and over-rated. We switch from one average stuff to another seeking a change, which happens hardly. 
> And the hair oils, don'r even start on it. But now I've given up on switching and settled for simple coconut oil. Not a difference. but saved a hella lot of money.


Yeah I think everyone affected by over exposure advertisements. Best advertisement is a customer Satisfaction. Over exposure advertisements give small profits but its not give a long life for the business.

----------


## Arthi

> I have done that too. Most of the advertisements encourage us to buy more product which is unnecessary and useless.


There are some marketing people at super market they are try to convince people with some free stuffs At the moment we cant think our self they influence us to buy that one then we realize its waste of money.

----------


## Shana

> There are some marketing people at super market they are try to convince people with some free stuffs At the moment we can’t think our self they influence us to buy that one then we realize it’s waste of money.


Exactly! They make us buy things we didn't even know we wanted before.

----------


## Bhavya

> In our daily basis wherever we turn around first thing that visible on eyes is advertisement boards.The attractive photos , captions and offers makes us to buy the product even that’s not necessary for us. When I was in child I am little short so daily I saw this complan milk powder advertisement on television and I make a fuss my mother to buy that one. Morning daily I drank it and check my height whether i grew up or not? What I mean here is everyone did these crazy stuffs in our childhood but those advertisements also make people crazy. 
> Most of the advertisements not only describe the purpose of the product they elaborate that without the product we couldn’t live. Advertising is not a bad thing but those advertisements should make sense and it’s should be realistic.


 Same thing happened to me as well , After watching television ad I bought "fair& lovely no marks" cream instead of reducing my acne marks it made my skin tone even more darker :Frown: 





> So basically, you two are losing hair ( you had it already?) and want to get it back right ? Instead of wasting for such oil's why can't you just go with artificial hair implant ? It's cheap and permanent though


Epic :Wink:

----------


## Moana

> In our daily basis wherever we turn around first thing that visible on eyes is advertisement boards.The attractive photos , captions and offers makes us to buy the product even thats not necessary for us. When I was in child I am little short so daily I saw this complan milk powder advertisement on television and I make a fuss my mother to buy that one. Morning daily I drank it and check my height whether i grew up or not? What I mean here is everyone did these crazy stuffs in our childhood but those advertisements also make people crazy. 
> Most of the advertisements not only describe the purpose of the product they elaborate that without the product we couldnt live. Advertising is not a bad thing but those advertisements should make sense and its should be realistic.


The problem is that we allow advertisers to have access to our mental world. They have paid for the opportunity to slip information to us about what feels good.

----------

